# Will nvidia gtx 560 ti run on intel g41 express chipset?



## Sauravp95 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys!
Just wanted to buy a good graphics card which can run NFS Most Wanted 2012 with ultra settings on 1080p.
Currently I'm on Intel core 2 duo with 4 GB ram and of couse intel g41 express chipset.
And please suggest a good PSU also.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes it will run.
PSU for GTX560ti?
Get Corsair CX500 @3.4K
or
Corsair GS600 @4.2K
BTW, which model are you getting to be exact?


----------



## Sauravp95 (Aug 22, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Yes it will run.
> PSU for GTX560ti?
> Get Corsair CX500 @3.4K
> or
> ...



Its just gtx 560 ti, I saw it on game-debate.com
I'm running on C2D E7500 @ 2.93 Ghz, is there any compatibility issue running gtx 560 ti with my processor?


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 22, 2012)

it wll run fine but your system will bottleneck that card 
better you upgrade your entire system


----------

